# Κρουαζιέρα - Cruise > Ναυτικά Ατυχήματα ή Βλάβες Κρουαζιερόπλοιων - Cruise ships accidents >  Συγκρουση Cristal με Lissos

## scoufgian

Πριν απο λιγο ,κατα τον αποπλου του κρουαζιεροπλοιου ,Cristal ,της LOUIS CRUISES,απο το λιμανι του Πειραια,ειχαμε προσκρουση του παραπανω Κ/Ζ ,στο επιβατικο πλοιο ΛΙΣΣΟΣ.Αμεσως απαγορευτηκε ο αποπλους και των 2 πλοιων, με σκοπο να εξεταστουν ,οι ζημιες που εχουν σημειωθει.Περισσοτερα νεα σε λιγο

----------


## perseus

Καλά τι γίνεται ???
Δεν υπάρχει λίγο προσοχή ?????
 :Mad:

----------


## mastrovasilis

¶ντε καλό μήνα λοιπόν...

----------


## marsant

Aμαν πια ελεος..

----------


## scoufgian

απ οτι βλεπουμε ,το Λισσος, απεπλευσε και παει με 18,6.Πρεπει να τρεξει ,γιατι εχει να κανει και ταξιδι μεχρι τη Θεσ/νικη.Οσο για το Cristal ,το βλεπουμε ακομα δεμενο ,στην ακτη Ξαβεριου

----------


## heraklion

Τι πάθανε οι επιβάτες του CRISTAL. Ξεκινήσανε για κρουαζιέρα και δεν βγήκανε απο το λιμάνι. Αν ήμουνα εγώ μέσα θα απογοητευόμουνα.

----------


## Leo

Είναι το λιγότερο που παθαίνει κανείς... όμως συμβαίνουν αυτά.

----------


## heraklion

Ξέρει κανείς πιά λιμάνια θα προσέγγιζε το CRISTAL?

----------


## dk

> Ξέρει κανείς πιά λιμάνια θα προσέγγιζε το CRISTAL?


Eφυγα απο το πλοιο γυρω στις 08.00 το πρωι γιατι τελειωσε η κρουαζιερα μου.Τυχη βουνο ετσι??
Το δρομολογιο εχει ως εξης:Κωνσταντινουπολη-Μυκονος-Πατμος-Κουσαντασι-Ροδος-Αγιος Νικολαος Κρητης-Σαντορινη-Πειραιας.

----------


## Django

Συμβαινουν αυτά, θα συμφωνησω. Το εν λόγω καραβι βρίσκεται στο Νεώριο Σύρου.

----------


## dk

> Το εν λόγω καραβι βρίσκεται στο Νεώριο Σύρου.


Πηγε εκει για επισκευη?
Οι επιβατες που ηταν μεσα τι εγιναν?(ειχε παρει κοσμο απο Κωνσταντινουπολη).
Ποιο πλοιο κανει την κρουαζιερα?

----------


## kastro

Το Λισσός εντάξει συνεχίζει κανονικά τα δρομολόγιά του;Για την πρόσκρουση ποιό πλοίο ευθύνεται;

----------


## sylver23

το cristal .αμα διαβασεις πιο πριν αναφερεται οτι το λισσος ηταν δεμενο κ επιβιβαζε επιβατες κ οχηματα

----------


## giannisk88

Αλήθεια το cristal έχει πάθει πολύ ζημιά??

----------


## ΩΡΙΩΝ

Μήπως τα μπέρδεψες με το ΖΕΝΙΘ; Γιατί και κεί το ίδιο ακούστηκε :Confused:

----------


## giannisk88

Ξέρεις τι γίνετε φίλε??
Μου φαίνεται οτι έχω αρχίσει και τα χάνω!!! :Very Happy: 
Δίκιο έχεις.Μπέρδεψα τα τοπικς!!!!Κάνω edit στο παραπάνω!!!Αααααααχ!!!:???:

----------


## ΩΡΙΩΝ

Δεν πειράζει... εσύ να σαι καλά! 

Αλλά μου φάνηκε λίγο πολύ περίεργο, να γίνουν δυο συγκρούσεις πλοίων μέσα στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά μέσα σε μια βδομάδα και να οφείλονται και οι δύο στα μη ενεργοποιημένα χειριστήρια της βαρδιόλας. Θα παραπήγαινε! Γι αυτο το σχολίασα...

----------


## Django

Παραπληροφόρηση. 1000 Συγγνωμη. Δεν ξερω πως καταφερα να μπερδεψω ένα πλοιο που με το αδερφο του έχω ζήσει αρκετα. 
Στο ΝΕΩΡΙΟΝ βρισκεται το Aegean Pearl. Απαράδεκτο. Ζητω από τον moderator να με υποβιβάσει σε "Πρωτόμπαρκο".

----------


## giannisk88

> Παραπληροφόρηση. 1000 Συγγνωμη. Δεν ξερω πως καταφερα να μπερδεψω ένα πλοιο που με το αδερφο του έχω ζήσει αρκετα. 
> Στο ΝΕΩΡΙΟΝ βρισκεται το Aegean Pearl. Απαράδεκτο. Ζητω από τον moderator να με υποβιβάσει σε "Πρωτόμπαρκο".


Ελα φίλε σιγά!!Συμβαίνουν αυτά!!Και εγώ έκανα μία γκάφα χθες σε αυτο το θέμα και το μπέρδεψα με τη σύγκρουση δυο αλλων πλοίων.Να'ναι καλά βέβαια ο φίλος ΩΡΙΩΝ που με διόρθωσε!!

----------


## Django

Ευχαριστώ πολύ με απενοχοποιείς. Θα προσπαθήσω πιο απόγευμα να βγάλω μερικές φωτογραφιες (του Pearl στο ΝΕΩΡΙΟΝ) και να τις ανεβάσω στο σωστό topic αυτή τη φορά. Λιγο υπομονή μέχρι το βραδακι.

----------


## dk

Τελικα μπορει καποιος να μας ενημερωσει,αν γνωριζει φυσικα,τι ζημια ειχε το Cristal :Confused:

----------


## giannisk88

> Τελικα μπορει καποιος να μας ενημερωσει,αν γνωριζει φυσικα,τι ζημια ειχε το Cristal


Την ίδια απορία έχω και εγώ αλλα παραμένει άλυτη φίλε μου.
Είναι η τρίτη φορά που αναφέρομαι σε αυτό και δε βλέπω κάποιον να απαντάει.. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## girl_from_gr

Γεια σας,

Ημουν μεσα στο Κρισταλ την ημερα που εγινε αυτο το μικροατυχιμα.
Απο οτι ακουσα δεν ηταν τιποτα σπουδαιο.
Οταν εβγαινε το κρισταλ απο το λιμανι χτιπισε μερικες απο τις βαρκες του στη συκρουση με το αλλο πλοιο και περιμεναμε 8 ωρες τις αρχες να δωσουν εγκριση για να φυγουμε....
Περιτο να σας πω οτι οι μονοι που εκαναν γασαρια και ηταν δυσαρεστημενοι ημασταν εμεις οι Ελληνες.... Οι ξενοι δεν πηραν χαμπαρι τιποτα ......

----------


## Leo

:Very Happy:  Ευχαριστούμε γαι την ενημέρωση που εκτός των άλλων ήταν και αμερόληπτη, όσον αφορά την μιζέρια και την υπερβολή των Ελλήνων...

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣ01

καλησπερα σε ολους.εγω ειμουν πανω στο Lissos και εχω φωτο απο την συγρουση.

----------


## kastro

> καλησπερα σε ολους.εγω ειμουν πανω στο Lissos και εχω φωτο απο την συγρουση.


Και γιατί δεν την ανεβάζεις;

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣ01

καλημερα η φωτο που σας ελεγα.

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣ01

η συγρουση.

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣ01

και τα αποτελεσματα αυτης.

----------


## marsant

Nα σαι καλα σε ευχαριστουμε:grin:!Τι ρεπορταζ εχουμε ρε παιδια?Η αποκλειστικοτητα σε ολο της το μεγαλειο!

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣ01

ευχαριστω για τα καλα σου λογια

----------

